# Rebic: piccola ernia discale. Origi ad ottobre?



## admin (12 Settembre 2022)

Il Giornale: Rebic alle prese con una piccola ernia discale che gli ha procurato le “illazioni” contro cui si è ribellato il tecnico rossonero. Dimensione minuscola riferiscono da Milanello ma tale da procurargli dolore con l’impossibilità di ricorrere a terapie drastiche (uso del cortisone), tanto meno di procedere a intervento chirurgico. Rebic ha un curriculum allarmante dall’arrivo a Milanello (stagione 19-20): ha saltato la bellezza di 46 partite su un totale di 148. 

Sempre secondo il Giornale, *Origi *potrebbe rientrare dopo la sosta. Quindi ad ottobre. 

*Ma per la GDS può tornare col Napoli. Le scelte di Pioli QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/...-e-cdk-domenica-ibra-oggi-a-milanello.120389/


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Il Giornale: Rebic alle prese con una piccola ernia discale che gli ha procurato le “illazioni” contro cui si è ribellato il tecnico rossonero. Dimensione minuscola riferiscono da Milanello ma tale da procurargli dolore con l’impossibilità di ricorrere a terapie drastiche (uso del cortisone), tanto meno di procedere a intervento chirurgico. Rebic ha un curriculum allarmante dall’arrivo a Milanello (stagione 19-20): ha saltato la bellezza di 46 partite su un totale di 148.
> 
> Sempre secondo il Giornale, *Origi *potrebbe rientrare dopo la sosta. Quindi ad ottobre.
> 
> *Ma per la GDS può tornare col Napoli. Le scelte di Pioli QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/...-e-cdk-domenica-ibra-oggi-a-milanello.120389/


Taaaac..
Giusto ieri lo scrivevo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (12 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Il Giornale: Rebic alle prese con una piccola ernia discale che gli ha procurato le “illazioni” contro cui si è ribellato il tecnico rossonero. Dimensione minuscola riferiscono da Milanello ma tale da procurargli dolore con l’impossibilità di ricorrere a terapie drastiche (uso del cortisone), tanto meno di procedere a intervento chirurgico. Rebic ha un curriculum allarmante dall’arrivo a Milanello (stagione 19-20): ha saltato la bellezza di 46 partite su un totale di 148.
> 
> Sempre secondo il Giornale, *Origi *potrebbe rientrare dopo la sosta. Quindi ad ottobre.
> 
> *Ma per la GDS può tornare col Napoli. Le scelte di Pioli QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/...-e-cdk-domenica-ibra-oggi-a-milanello.120389/


stagione finita per origi.


----------



## admin (12 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Il Giornale: Rebic alle prese con una piccola ernia discale che gli ha procurato le “illazioni” contro cui si è ribellato il tecnico rossonero. Dimensione minuscola riferiscono da Milanello ma tale da procurargli dolore con l’impossibilità di ricorrere a terapie drastiche (uso del cortisone), tanto meno di procedere a intervento chirurgico. Rebic ha un curriculum allarmante dall’arrivo a Milanello (stagione 19-20): ha saltato la bellezza di 46 partite su un totale di 148.
> 
> Sempre secondo il Giornale, *Origi *potrebbe rientrare dopo la sosta. Quindi ad ottobre.
> 
> *Ma per la GDS può tornare col Napoli. Le scelte di Pioli QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/...-e-cdk-domenica-ibra-oggi-a-milanello.120389/


.


----------



## alexpozzi90 (12 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Il Giornale: Rebic alle prese con una piccola ernia discale che gli ha procurato le “illazioni” contro cui si è ribellato il tecnico rossonero. Dimensione minuscola riferiscono da Milanello ma tale da procurargli dolore con l’impossibilità di ricorrere a terapie drastiche (uso del cortisone), tanto meno di procedere a intervento chirurgico. Rebic ha un curriculum allarmante dall’arrivo a Milanello (stagione 19-20): ha saltato la bellezza di 46 partite su un totale di 148.
> 
> Sempre secondo il Giornale, *Origi *potrebbe rientrare dopo la sosta. Quindi ad ottobre.
> 
> *Ma per la GDS può tornare col Napoli. Le scelte di Pioli QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/...-e-cdk-domenica-ibra-oggi-a-milanello.120389/


Mah, Rebic ieri stava al GP fresco e tosto, mio padre ha avuto un'ernia discale e stava malissimo sempre, non solo per andare a lavorare... 

Rimane un rottame, 1/3 delle partite al Milan saltate per infortunio, dai...

Origi speriamo rientri presto, ma senza forzare, che se no la ricaduta muscolare è dietro l'angolo, come pensavo è un'infiammazione sullo stesso punto dell'infortunio solito.


----------



## Devil man (12 Settembre 2022)

ho Origi al fantacalcio... meno male ho coperto il ruolo con Piatek


----------



## Solo (12 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Il Giornale: Rebic alle prese con una piccola ernia discale che gli ha procurato le “illazioni” contro cui si è ribellato il tecnico rossonero. Dimensione minuscola riferiscono da Milanello ma tale da procurargli dolore con l’impossibilità di ricorrere a terapie drastiche (uso del cortisone), tanto meno di procedere a intervento chirurgico. Rebic ha un curriculum allarmante dall’arrivo a Milanello (stagione 19-20): ha saltato la bellezza di 46 partite su un totale di 148.
> 
> Sempre secondo il Giornale, *Origi *potrebbe rientrare dopo la sosta. Quindi ad ottobre.
> 
> *Ma per la GDS può tornare col Napoli. Le scelte di Pioli QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/...-e-cdk-domenica-ibra-oggi-a-milanello.120389/


Entrambi fuori dai cancelli di Milanello quando passa la raccolta dell'umido per favore.


----------



## BossKilla7 (12 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Il Giornale: Rebic alle prese con una piccola ernia discale che gli ha procurato le “illazioni” contro cui si è ribellato il tecnico rossonero. Dimensione minuscola riferiscono da Milanello ma tale da procurargli dolore con l’impossibilità di ricorrere a terapie drastiche (uso del cortisone), tanto meno di procedere a intervento chirurgico. Rebic ha un curriculum allarmante dall’arrivo a Milanello (stagione 19-20): ha saltato la bellezza di 46 partite su un totale di 148.
> 
> Sempre secondo il Giornale, *Origi *potrebbe rientrare dopo la sosta. Quindi ad ottobre.
> 
> *Ma per la GDS può tornare col Napoli. Le scelte di Pioli QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/...-e-cdk-domenica-ibra-oggi-a-milanello.120389/


Subumano


----------



## -Lionard- (12 Settembre 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> Mah, Rebic ieri stava al GP fresco e tosto, mio padre ha avuto un'ernia discale e stava malissimo sempre, non solo per andare a lavorare...
> 
> *Rimane un rottame, 1/3 delle partite al Milan saltate per infortunio, dai...*
> 
> Origi speriamo rientri presto, ma senza forzare, che se no la ricaduta muscolare è dietro l'angolo, come pensavo è un'infiammazione sullo stesso punto dell'infortunio solito.


Purtroppo questo lo sapevano anche Maldini e Massara e non penso che sia stata un caso la visita (provata e confermata da più fonti) degli agenti di Noa Lang a Casa Milan ad inizio giugno. Non era un'alternativa a CDK che abbiamo scoperto che stavano trattando da gennaio ma il possibile sostituto di Rebic a quel punto in un'operazione più complessa con il Bruges. 

Ma come noi conosciamo la storia di infortuni di Rebic, lo stesso vale per le altre squadre. Chi se lo piglia un 29enne con ti salta il 40% delle partite e che prende 3,5 netti all'anno dopo una stagione condita da 2 GOL? La prossima estate, a 2 anni dalla scadenza, sarà anche peggio e finché rimane questo signore è utopico pensare ad un altro esterno sinistro.


----------



## Tobi (12 Settembre 2022)

Purtroppo quando dai fiducia a giocatori recidivi agli infortuni questi sono i risultati. Origi avrà sicuramente avuto dinuovo lo strappo e chissà quando torna, Rebic sai che puoi averlo due partite ma poi lo perdi per 8. Brutta situazione. Ci salva solo che CDK può fare l'attaccante e che abbiamo Adli. Giocherei a questo punto col doppio trequartista CDK ADLI + Giroud. Poi al 70 esimo esce Giroud e tra Diaz e CDK avanzato punta.


----------



## alexpozzi90 (12 Settembre 2022)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Purtroppo questo lo sapevano anche Maldini e Massara e non penso che sia stata un caso la visita (provata e confermata da più fonti) degli agenti di Noa Lang a Casa Milan ad inizio giugno. Non era un'alternativa a CDK che abbiamo scoperto che stavano trattando da gennaio ma il possibile sostituto di Rebic a quel punto in un'operazione più complessa con il Bruges.
> 
> Ma come noi conosciamo la storia di infortuni di Rebic, lo stesso vale per le altre squadre. Chi se lo piglia un 29enne con ti salta il 40% delle partite e che prende 3,5 netti all'anno dopo una stagione condita da 2 GOL? La prossima estate, a 2 anni dalla scadenza, sarà anche peggio e finché rimane questo signore è utopico pensare ad un altro esterno sinistro.


Origi aspettiamo coi de profundis, è uno nuovo e lo si valuta a fine anno, ovviamente ha iniziato male per via della condizione carente, però l'anno scorso di questi periodi si cestinava Giroud, un attimo.

Rebic invece è un problema, anche se avessero deciso di liberarsene, sarà difficile farlo per via della cartella clinica come dici. Aiuta però la valutazione infima scritta a bilancio nello scambio con Andre Silva per fregare la Fiorentina, quindi praticamente "basta" trovare qualcuno che si accolli lo stipendio e non ci perdi niente praticamente. Secondo me è arrivato al capolinea al Milan, ormai dalla scorsa stagione non é neanche più un calciatore, ok che quando è in vena determina, ma ormai i momenti "in" sono l'eccezione.


----------



## admin (12 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Il Giornale: Rebic alle prese con una piccola ernia discale che gli ha procurato le “illazioni” contro cui si è ribellato il tecnico rossonero. Dimensione minuscola riferiscono da Milanello ma tale da procurargli dolore con l’impossibilità di ricorrere a terapie drastiche (uso del cortisone), tanto meno di procedere a intervento chirurgico. Rebic ha un curriculum allarmante dall’arrivo a Milanello (stagione 19-20): ha saltato la bellezza di 46 partite su un totale di 148.
> 
> Sempre secondo il Giornale, *Origi *potrebbe rientrare dopo la sosta. Quindi ad ottobre.
> 
> *Ma per la GDS può tornare col Napoli. Le scelte di Pioli QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/...-e-cdk-domenica-ibra-oggi-a-milanello.120389/


.


----------



## SoloMVB (12 Settembre 2022)

Complimenti a chi ha lasciato l'attacco del Milan in questo stato pietoso,ma poi una domanda sorge spontanea: se Origi fosse stato buono,pensate non sarebbe rimasto in Premier anche in squadre di media classifica?Sempre noi abbocchiamo all'amo?


----------



## emamilan99 (12 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Il Giornale: Rebic alle prese con una piccola ernia discale che gli ha procurato le “illazioni” contro cui si è ribellato il tecnico rossonero. Dimensione minuscola riferiscono da Milanello ma tale da procurargli dolore con l’impossibilità di ricorrere a terapie drastiche (uso del cortisone), tanto meno di procedere a intervento chirurgico. Rebic ha un curriculum allarmante dall’arrivo a Milanello (stagione 19-20): ha saltato la bellezza di 46 partite su un totale di 148.
> 
> Sempre secondo il Giornale, *Origi *potrebbe rientrare dopo la sosta. Quindi ad ottobre.
> 
> *Ma per la GDS può tornare col Napoli. Le scelte di Pioli QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/...-e-cdk-domenica-ibra-oggi-a-milanello.120389/


Un quotidiano scrivere che origi domenica sarà titolare, un altro quotidiano scrive che origi torna tra 3 settimane..


----------



## Lineker10 (12 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Il Giornale: Rebic alle prese con una piccola ernia discale che gli ha procurato le “illazioni” contro cui si è ribellato il tecnico rossonero. Dimensione minuscola riferiscono da Milanello ma tale da procurargli dolore con l’impossibilità di ricorrere a terapie drastiche (uso del cortisone), tanto meno di procedere a intervento chirurgico. Rebic ha un curriculum allarmante dall’arrivo a Milanello (stagione 19-20): ha saltato la bellezza di 46 partite su un totale di 148.
> 
> Sempre secondo il Giornale, *Origi *potrebbe rientrare dopo la sosta. Quindi ad ottobre.
> 
> *Ma per la GDS può tornare col Napoli. Le scelte di Pioli QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/...-e-cdk-domenica-ibra-oggi-a-milanello.120389/


Se è ernia discale buonanotte... Rebic lo rivediamo l'anno prossimo se tutto va bene.

Ma Origi cosa ha esattamente? Si sa?


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (12 Settembre 2022)

gravi e reiterate responsabilità della dirigenza sulla situazione del parco attaccanti. Quando va detto va detto.


----------



## diavolo (12 Settembre 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> ho Origi al fantacalcio... meno male ho coperto il ruolo con Piatek


Era dai tempi di Vryzas-Bazzani che non vedevo un attacco così indecente.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (12 Settembre 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Complimenti a chi ha lasciato l'attacco del Milan in questo stato pietoso,ma poi una domanda sorge spontanea: se Origi fosse stato buono,pensate non sarebbe rimasto in Premier anche in squadre di media classifica?Sempre noi abbocchiamo all'amo?



È stato proprio errato l'acquisto di Origi. Sono dalla parte di Massara e Maldini, ma qualcosa sbagliano anche loro ovviamente. Origi è proprio una sega di calciatore, anche da sano.


----------



## pazzomania (12 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Il Giornale: Rebic alle prese con una piccola ernia discale che gli ha procurato le “illazioni” contro cui si è ribellato il tecnico rossonero. Dimensione minuscola riferiscono da Milanello ma tale da procurargli dolore con l’impossibilità di ricorrere a terapie drastiche (uso del cortisone), tanto meno di procedere a intervento chirurgico. Rebic ha un curriculum allarmante dall’arrivo a Milanello (stagione 19-20): ha saltato la bellezza di 46 partite su un totale di 148.
> 
> Sempre secondo il Giornale, *Origi *potrebbe rientrare dopo la sosta. Quindi ad ottobre.
> 
> *Ma per la GDS può tornare col Napoli. Le scelte di Pioli QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/...-e-cdk-domenica-ibra-oggi-a-milanello.120389/


Dopo 2 anni in infermeria, dubito Rebic risolverà il suo problema per magia.

Dire che è un giocatore finito si può ??

Farà qualche apparizione, e magari farà qualche gol, ma non credo in qualche miracolo.

Potrebbe operarsi, ma chi sa quando torna e se torna bene.


----------



## alexpozzi90 (12 Settembre 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Ma Origi cosa ha esattamente? Si sa?


Ha problemi al retto, postumi del solito infortunio, che a sto punto era MOLTO grave, dato che si trascina da maggio.


----------



## Swaitak (12 Settembre 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> *Ha problemi al retto*, postumi del solito infortunio, che a sto punto era MOLTO grave, dato che si trascina da maggio.


pure interista è ?


----------



## bobbylukr (12 Settembre 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Complimenti a chi ha lasciato l'attacco del Milan in questo stato pietoso,ma poi una domanda sorge spontanea: se Origi fosse stato buono,pensate non sarebbe rimasto in Premier anche in squadre di media classifica?Sempre noi abbocchiamo all'amo?


Io spero (come tutti qui) che smentisca tutti e faccia 20 gol, ma anche a me sembra strana sta cosa, ed il dubbio, purtroppo, non è se è buono ma piuttosto se è sano, magari i dirigenti in Premiere sapevano qualcosa sul suo stato di salute( già Prima dell'infortunio di maggio eh..)


----------



## Giofa (12 Settembre 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Complimenti a chi ha lasciato l'attacco del Milan in questo stato pietoso,ma poi una domanda sorge spontanea: se Origi fosse stato buono,pensate non sarebbe rimasto in Premier anche in squadre di media classifica?Sempre noi abbocchiamo all'amo?


Non solo noi, secondo il tuo pensiero anche l'Inter ha preso quasi in regalo una punta dalla PL


----------



## Giek (12 Settembre 2022)

Quindi Giroud e Leao non hanno cambi?
Come facciamo? Situazione gestita in modo dilettantesco.
Sono molto preoccupato. Ci giochiamo il campionato così.


----------



## mabadi (12 Settembre 2022)

forse avremmo dovuto prendere il Gallo a 0.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (12 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Il Giornale: Rebic alle prese con una piccola ernia discale che gli ha procurato le “illazioni” contro cui si è ribellato il tecnico rossonero. Dimensione minuscola riferiscono da Milanello ma tale da procurargli dolore con l’impossibilità di ricorrere a terapie drastiche (uso del cortisone), tanto meno di procedere a intervento chirurgico. Rebic ha un curriculum allarmante dall’arrivo a Milanello (stagione 19-20): ha saltato la bellezza di 46 partite su un totale di 148.
> 
> Sempre secondo il Giornale, *Origi *potrebbe rientrare dopo la sosta. Quindi ad ottobre.
> 
> *Ma per la GDS può tornare col Napoli. Le scelte di Pioli QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/...-e-cdk-domenica-ibra-oggi-a-milanello.120389/



Non per far polemica, ma io un ernia c'è l'ho da un bel po' di anni alla quinta vertebra lombare e non è nemmeno così piccola. Gioco a calcio e di botte ne prendo, vado in palestra e lavoro anche. 

Che Rebic non giochi per questo, mi sa di cosa ridicola. A meno che non ci sia sotto altro.... Tipo che in realtà lui preferisce andare in giro per Milano a fare "spaco botilia amazo familia" piuttosto che giocare?


----------



## KILPIN_91 (12 Settembre 2022)

Origi un'altro catorcio tipo le macchine usate da 200€


----------



## willcoyote85 (12 Settembre 2022)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Purtroppo questo lo sapevano anche Maldini e Massara e non penso che sia stata un caso la visita (provata e confermata da più fonti) degli agenti di Noa Lang a Casa Milan ad inizio giugno. Non era un'alternativa a CDK che abbiamo scoperto che stavano trattando da gennaio ma il possibile sostituto di Rebic a quel punto in un'operazione più complessa con il Bruges.
> 
> Ma come noi conosciamo la storia di infortuni di Rebic, lo stesso vale per le altre squadre. Chi se lo piglia un 29enne con ti salta il 40% delle partite e che prende 3,5 netti all'anno dopo una stagione condita da 2 GOL? La prossima estate, a 2 anni dalla scadenza, sarà anche peggio e finché rimane questo signore è utopico pensare ad un altro esterno sinistro.


pf.. be a sostituire rebic con lang ci vuol della fantasia...
fosse vero il tentativo sarei molto preoccupato.


----------



## Igniorante (12 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Il Giornale: Rebic alle prese con una piccola ernia discale che gli ha procurato le “illazioni” contro cui si è ribellato il tecnico rossonero. Dimensione minuscola riferiscono da Milanello ma tale da procurargli dolore con l’impossibilità di ricorrere a terapie drastiche (uso del cortisone), tanto meno di procedere a intervento chirurgico. Rebic ha un curriculum allarmante dall’arrivo a Milanello (stagione 19-20): ha saltato la bellezza di 46 partite su un totale di 148.
> 
> Sempre secondo il Giornale, *Origi *potrebbe rientrare dopo la sosta. Quindi ad ottobre.
> 
> *Ma per la GDS può tornare col Napoli. Le scelte di Pioli QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/...-e-cdk-domenica-ibra-oggi-a-milanello.120389/



Rebic questo è e ormai tocca tenerselo, nel bene e nel (parecchio) male.
La situazione di Origi è però alquanto grave, oggettivamente ad oggi è un acquisto cannato.


----------



## alexpozzi90 (12 Settembre 2022)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Rebic questo è e ormai tocca tenerselo, nel bene e nel (parecchio) male.
> La situazione di Origi è però alquanto grave, oggettivamente ad oggi è un acquisto cannato.


Rebic è un errore grave perché reiterato su più anni: quarto in totale, ma se anche vogliamo salvare i primi due per via del girone di ritorno eccellente, l'anno scorso è stato nullo e ora ci risiamo.

Origi aspetterei, con l'imminente sosta si chiude il primo mese di campionato, circa 1/6 di stagione (anche meno se passi in CL), ancora poco per sentenziare, visto anche Giroud l'anno scorso (praticamente non c'é mai stato all'andata). Certo è che sia partito male, ma saltando completamente luglio c'era da aspettarselo, è come se fosse un mese indietro e ora sta avendo i classici problemi da rimessa in moto post infortunio grave.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (12 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Il Giornale: Rebic alle prese con una piccola ernia discale che gli ha procurato le “illazioni” contro cui si è ribellato il tecnico rossonero. Dimensione minuscola riferiscono da Milanello ma tale da procurargli dolore con l’impossibilità di ricorrere a terapie drastiche (uso del cortisone), tanto meno di procedere a intervento chirurgico. Rebic ha un curriculum allarmante dall’arrivo a Milanello (stagione 19-20): ha saltato la bellezza di 46 partite su un totale di 148.
> 
> Sempre secondo il Giornale, *Origi *potrebbe rientrare dopo la sosta. Quindi ad ottobre.
> 
> *Ma per la GDS può tornare col Napoli. Le scelte di Pioli QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/...-e-cdk-domenica-ibra-oggi-a-milanello.120389/


L'errore è stato averci puntato, inutile che i trombettieri saltino fuori dicendo "chiedete scusa a Rebic"... Ha saltato una marea di partite, è completamente inaffidabile. A gennaio ci vuole un altro elemento in attacco, non si può andare avanti con lui che ogni stagione ha sempre problemi di natura fisica. 
Okafor, Mudryk o altri, va preso qualcuno...


----------



## -Lionard- (12 Settembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> pf.. be a sostituire rebic con lang ci vuol della fantasia...
> fosse vero il tentativo sarei molto preoccupato.


Quindi ci teniamo uno che salta la metà delle partite? Poi non ho capito quale sia la fantasia visto che Noa Lang ha giocato diverse partirte da esterno sinistro.


----------

